

Ask HN: How many side projects do you have going at one time? - mise

When setting up my first site, it wasn't called a "side project". It was my full-on hobby that I spent all my weekends on. It was split up into three separate niche sites in 2002.<p>Since then, I've launched some side blogs, and then two more real sites. The latest has taken up a large portion of spare-hours home time for the past 6 months.<p>Meanwhile, the original project is still the most popular, but doesn't get a share of my brain power since the newest project is on the go. Having my wife help with customer support these days helps a lot, but there's still the question of further developing the sites.<p>HN, how have you dealt with this type of multi-side project approach, juggling with the rest of life?
======
jpmc
I find my time highly fragmented across several projects. Some are highly
viable business related projects while others are purely for my own enjoyment.
I find myself pulled in many directions and have to combat the urge to start
something new. At times I feel guilty working on a hobby project when I have
unfinished work on a true project. I have to remind myself that it is OK to
spend some time on hobby tasks as long as it doesn’t become all consuming.
Keeping sanity is critical to productivity

------
charliepark
I'm dealing with this exact same scenario right now. I wish I had some answers
for you on how to juggle it. I'm curious how you got your wife to help with
customer support (I've been trying to pitch that for a few weeks now, with
little success).

